# Local Grandfather Clock



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello,

My wife recently bought this at an antique auction, not bad for Â£250!

It was made locally (Aberdeenshire) and features a local scene painted on it.

Someone has tried to clean the dial unfortunately and removed a lot from it but It's a great clock and keeps good time.

Thought I'd share it here 

I'm not sure how to date these but I'm guessing mid-1800s? Can anyone assist me with this?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very Nice, Mrs Mel would have me goolied if I got one of those though :sadwalk:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

How would she do that Mel ? 

Like her Â£250 quids worth. Any chance of a shot of the movement?

Mike


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

What a nice purchase especially at that price! I recently inherited a mantel clock when my Grand father in law passed away, it had been in the loft for at least 25 years and the chime was missing, I got my local jeweler to service and add a new chime and it works beautifully, it took about 2 months of fiddling with the weight to get it right but now i go about a month before needing to adjust it at all and even then it's only a minute or so slow (I made sure it was slow rather than fast as it's easier to adjust!)





I don't have room for a grandfather clock at the moment but it it on the list of things to own when the kids are grown up!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

dobra said:


> How would she do that Mel ?
> 
> Mike


With her curling tongs Mike, and very painfully! :lol:


----------

